# Wheel fitment help



## deesiexj (Jan 16, 2009)

Hi everybody!

I am trying to do some legwork to help a friend out. He has a 2005 Allroad with factory 17" wheels. He is hoping to replace them with a set of S-line wheels . The only trick is the bolt pattern. The wheels that are on the Allroad now are 5x112 ET25, the ones he wants to put on are 5x100 ET35.

Is there an easy way to make these wheels fit? I've never been fully clear on wheel fitment, so any help here would be beneficial. Thanks!


----------



## Lucidity-GTI (Feb 20, 2007)

5x100 to 5x112 adapters. They will most likely add 20mm of offset though, so keep that in mind. You may be able to find units that only space the wheel 15mm, but those are the slimmest I have seen IIRC. Hope that helps.


----------

